# Any Other Reptile Lovers?



## mjscooter (Mar 12, 2013)

I know there can be a big misconception towards reptiles but I have to admit I am an avid fan. I am a proud momma of a beautiful little albino rosy boa. She was the first snake I handled when I visited a friend at their reptile hobby shop and I just couldn't put her back. She is so gentle and sweet and docile, haven't had a bite from her (yet).

Here is her picture. She is still small, I bought her as a baby and her name is Sophia. Any other reptile lovers here? I am looking into getting a few geckos or maybe a bearded dragon in a few weeks once I move


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sophia is SUCH a beauty!!
I'm a reptile fan also, but the closest thing I can have right now are my frogs, one of whom is of questionable intelligence. lol

A close friend of ours breeds ball pythons, and we're hoping to get one after we move, or a monitor.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

ive always loved reptiles, mostly snakes though i dont discriminate. its been 15 months since ive owned my first reptiles, a crested gecko. i fell in live with thier smile and appearnce and decided to get one moments after handling one in a store. i did the research and had the time/space for one and i havent regretted it once. i also love pet reptiles or any other pet that doesnt require 24/7 companionship as it fits my schedule better. im glad my gecko is relatively calm and doesnt freak out wheni go to pick him up. he does escape me when he sees an exit from my hands as i try to pick him up.

id love to get a pet snake but i just dont have the space.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I love reptiles too  I have a turtle and lizard, beautiful snake you have there!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I only have one but I love her. Her name is Liz, she is twelve, and she is a leopard gecko. I also take care of two Leo's, turtles, and a beardie at school.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Mattsbettas, I didn't know Geckos could get that old!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh yea. Leopard geckos especially. With proper care she could get to 25!


----------



## mjscooter (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Skyewillow and ThePearlFish! She is a pretty little girl.

And believe it or not, snakes don't take up nearly as much room as most people think depending on what species you get, Nel3. Some species of snakes don't require hardly any space at all and are perfectly comfortable burying under their substrate rather than stretching out like others.

MattsBettas, 25??? That is crazy, I had no idea geckos could live that long :O Learn something new every day.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

yea but babies and adults cant be kept together. their tails will get eaten off.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

when i was 5 or 6 i had a snake


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Sophia is adorable! Rosies are really cool snakes 

I'm a huge herp fan - primarily boids at the moment, although I have some experience with fire-bellied toads, leopard geckos, bearded dragons, iguanas, and corn snakes. I currently have an Argentine boa constrictor (who I'd totally post a picture of, but she's a tad bit camera shy and the only time I can get a good picture seems to be at feeding time) and a ball/royal python. They're my babies... lol When I graduate, I'll probably end up being that crazy lady who has all the fish and giant snakes that never leaves her house.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. Lucky for me I get cabin fever super easily (to the point of being sad) if I don't leave the house. Or I would turn into that crazy old pet man. Lol.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Lol. Lucky for me I get cabin fever super easily (to the point of being sad) if I don't leave the house. Or I would turn into that crazy old pet man. Lol.


I'm the same way. lol!


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

mjscooter said:


> Thanks Skyewillow and ThePearlFish! She is a pretty little girl.
> 
> And believe it or not, snakes don't take up nearly as much room as most people think depending on what species you get, Nel3. Some species of snakes don't require hardly any space at all and are perfectly comfortable burying under their substrate rather than stretching out like others.
> 
> MattsBettas, 25??? That is crazy, I had no idea geckos could live that long :O Learn something new every day.


i know some reptiles dont require much space but i literally have no space for a tank. my 5th betta in a 3.4gKK is sitting on my dining table and i cant even put another +2.5g tank anywhere (the floor is not ideal but free space is a premium.) id love to get a corn snake but cant even accomodate a 10g, much less 20g tank.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love reptiles, I have 3 snakes that I bought and one that a friend gave me because she couldn't take him. 4 snakes is a lot to handle, so until I'm working again I'm having my BFF is fostering Alucard so I have on less mouth to feed every week. I call them my secret pets, because only my sister knows I have them. 

Daenery's was the first snake I bought. She is a beautiful female Graziani pastel. I got her from a breeder up north who was getting out of ball pythons. I had been looking into getting another ball python, as working at petsmart make me really miss my previous ball python Taurus.









Soon after getting Daenery's I decided I wanted a male, that way I could have a pair of snakes to use in photography and possibly breeding. 

And that's how Alucard came into my life. He is a cinnamon het genetic stripe ball python. I feel like I was destined to get this fabulous guy. While at a reptile show I went by a fancy looking booth with incredible morphs and happened to see Alucard, I couldn't believe it! A screamer(good looking) cinnamon for only $125. I asked to hold him and instantly fell in love, I soon said I was going to buy him and handed the money over. The guy counted the money then talked to his boss, it turned out he was supposed to be $225 and someone made a mistake. luckily he was one of the most inexpensive snakes(most were $800-$13,000) and they let me take him anyway. I bought Alucard in the late afternoon and I am still stunned that no one snatched him up before me. 









Previous to going to the reptile show were I got Alucard I was at a friends house. She breeds snakes and critters and I was mystified by the beauty of a full grown corn snake. Before I had only seen babies. So after getting Alucard I spent the rest of my cash budget on a female baby anery corn snake I named Lothlorien. 











My last snake is Agro the male spider ball python. A friend of mine moved out of her parents house and into a apartment were she was unable to bring Agro. She asked me to take him since she new I would consider him a pet, rather than just a snake, or something to breed and make money off of. All spiders have a genetic defect called a wobble, this causes certain snakes to wobble a lot, corkscrew, and have trouble control their head and neck. Agro is pretty bad so he needs a special owner. I wasn't planning on another snake, but I took in Agro and give him lots of love and care.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Copperarabian, Daenery's has the most beautiful eyes I've EVER seen on a ball! <3 All of your snakes are WOW! So beautiful!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Skyewillow said:


> Copperarabian, Daenery's has the most beautiful eyes I've EVER seen on a ball! <3 All of your snakes are WOW! So beautiful!


All pastels have pretty similar eyes, but I've always found Daenery's to be really beautiful. When compared to my friends pastel her eyes seem a little brighter (photo comparison, Daenery's is in front) and the yellow is more vibrant.

I'm glad you like them all


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

What a pretty snake! I don't have any reptiles at the moment, but I used to have a red tail boa and plan on owning another in the future. ^.^ I LOVE reptiles. Especially snakes. I've been catching wild ones outside since I was, like, 5! xD


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Alucard is the most beautiful snake I have ever seen! He makes me want a snake, wow. I've never seen a snake like him. All of your snakes are gorgeous!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not to thread jack but the leopard geckos I take care at school mated today during playtime! I warned my teacher that they were different genders. Lol. I might get a baby!


----------



## Lyonfish (Mar 26, 2013)

I grew up watching The Crocodile Hunter, and to this day I still search the woods for local reptiles, I love them. Unfortunately my family doesn't so I have yet to actually own a reptile, but I volunteer at a zoo in my city and I take care of reptiles like baby rosey boas, bearded dragons, and 6 ft. long pythons. It's great.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

guess who got a corn snake? THIISS GUYYYYY xD lol!
it was tempting ;w; it was a wittle baby, now i have two baby snakes~ Odysseus & Solomon :-D i love them both!


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

I love reptiles however my mom does not like the idea of feeding an animal live food. For now I have two Fire belly newts and even those my mom isn't happy about because I have to feed them frozen bloodworms.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Jams- I feed mine frozen crickets. It is a painless death for the crickets, they go into hibernation sort of and then die.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> guess who got a corn snake? THIISS GUYYYYY xD lol!
> it was tempting ;w; it was a wittle baby, now i have two baby snakes~ Odysseus & Solomon :-D i love them both!


Ooo... Pictures? We love pictures!


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Jams- I feed mine frozen crickets. It is a painless death for the crickets, they go into hibernation sort of and then die.


Thank you for the advice! When I do get a reptile of some sort I will probably feed he or she with this method.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You have to train them (well, leopard geckos at least) on to frozen foods because instinctually they only go for live. It's not hard at all and it saves you from the smell and noise of live crickets.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm babysitting my friends Green Anole in a couple weekends! I've always loved these guys.


----------



## Pikachu (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm a massive reptile fan, I work in a reptile shop and currently keep about 22 snakes and various lizards/frogs/spiders etc


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

pittipuppylove said:


> Ooo... Pictures? We love pictures!


i wish ;3; i can't find an SD card for my camera right now, so i can't take pretty pictures D:


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> i wish ;3; i can't find an SD card for my camera right now, so i can't take pretty pictures D:


 lol Aw darn. Congrats on the new babies anyway!



Pikachu said:


> I'm a massive reptile fan, I work in a reptile shop and currently keep about 22 snakes and various lizards/frogs/spiders etc


...Totally jealous. That sounds awesome!


----------



## Pikachu (Mar 21, 2013)

pittipuppylove said:


> ...Totally jealous. That sounds awesome!


It is pretty awesome but its also a lot of hard work!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So, the Leo I take care of is 100% pregnant. Would not be surprised if I went back to school Monday and saw eggs.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> So, the Leo I take care of is 100% pregnant. Would not be surprised if I went back to school Monday and saw eggs.


Oh boy, good luck! Do you think you'll try to get the eggs to hatch?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh of course I will lol. How could I not? The one science teacher (the moms owner) is so excited. Like ridiculously excited. My science teacher (owner of dad) is not so much. We don't have an incubator so we will keep them in their own container in the tank. My logic is that there are no incubators in the wild and the tank temp stays stable anyways!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

That's awesome! And baby leo's are so stinking cute, especially when they're fat and happy and not the skinny, miserable looking ones at the pet stores.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I know! Believe me, these babies will be spoilt. Probably more so then their mom.


----------



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm defiantly a reptile person!!!
I currently own a ball python and a black scorpion. Kito and Serqet. I would have more if it weren't for the lag of job and my boyfriends mom is scared of them, Living with them. These were the only 2 I was able to sneak in. 
My daddy was a snake breeder and showed me the love of snakes!
(That photo was from the first time Serqet let me hold him and I was VERY excited he had trusted me)
Kito-Snake
Serqet-Scorpion


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

any one who can hold onto a scorpion or tarantula is a brave person in my books. i dont dislike tarantulas though i have a mild fear of being bitten, though the though of dropping them is more pervasive. scorpions are a stronger fear for me on the pointy end of the stinger. it may take a while but i dont know if id be able to own a scorpioneventually.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I used to have a family of garter snakes. A friend of mine and I wild-caught a big female near my house and she ended up having babies. 2 of them survived and I kept the three of them for a while before releasing them. Fun little guys. My cat was obsessed with watching them! Currently don't have any reptiles in the house and don't really plan on getting one anytime soon, but I'm a big fan.  I do have a pink-toe tarantula though! She's pretty fantastic.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm getting a crested gecko when my snake sells!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Why are you selling your snake?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

He's a garter. They are supposed to adore salmon with calcium added and he won't eat it plain and simple. He'll only eat mice and I adore mice and I can't simply stand to feed him that. He has eaten a couple of earthworms but it took me over an hour to gather 4 and I also like worms not to mention gathering is not easy.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh. Buy the frozen mice and just don't look at them.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

When I had my garters I fed them night crawlers and feeder fish...they did great!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

If I weren't going off to college and if my mother would actually allow it, I would get a bearded dragon or a snake.


----------



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

nel3 said:


> any one who can hold onto a scorpion or tarantula is a brave person in my books. i dont dislike tarantulas though i have a mild fear of being bitten, though the though of dropping them is more pervasive. scorpions are a stronger fear for me on the pointy end of the stinger. it may take a while but i dont know if id be able to own a scorpioneventually.


Oh it took me a while to get the courage up to hold him. He was very aggressive when i got him. But at least with a tarantula if you drop him he will still be again to walk and you can later catch him, BUT if you drop a scorpion they sadly die. no matter the height. VERY sensitive animals.
But I wouldn't consider myself brave. Haha. Just weird xP I'm a desert rat. Dirt biking, quads, rangers. Camping in the desert AT LEAST once a month growing up. Growing up around these kinds of animals makes it a LOT easier to handle them! 
But unlike other scorpion owners, I couldn't pick him up by the tail(I find it cruel since it can EASILY injure them) I just stick my hand in his cage and give him a scoot! Their very easy going animals. 
Still don't advertise anyone to hold them though. They still have stingers, they still have venom, and their unpredictable(much like any other animal.)


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I was always told that a dropping a tarantula is similar to dropping a tomato - SPLAT. Probably depends on the size of the tarantula though, bigger ones being more at risk. I rarely take mine out of her cage because she is so fast and I'm afraid she'll startle me and I'll fling her across the room...lol. She's too precious to have to worry about hurting her!


----------



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

carbonxxkidd said:


> I was always told that a dropping a tarantula is similar to dropping a tomato - SPLAT. Probably depends on the size of the tarantula though, bigger ones being more at risk. I rarely take mine out of her cage because she is so fast and I'm afraid she'll startle me and I'll fling her across the room...lol. She's too precious to have to worry about hurting her!


My 4th grade teacher had a tarantula. She would JUMP out of our hands! And let me just say, this girl didn't splat haha. but she was probably the sweetest tarantula I've ever had the pleasure of holding and taking care of


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

That's good to know! I have an arboreal tarantula so with that in mind I guess I could assume she'd be fine since they live in trees...some are bound to fall at one point or another.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

Kittiekins said:


> Oh it took me a while to get the courage up to hold him. He was very aggressive when i got him. But at least with a tarantula if you drop him he will still be again to walk and you can later catch him, BUT if you drop a scorpion they sadly die. no matter the height. VERY sensitive animals.
> But I wouldn't consider myself brave. Haha. Just weird xP I'm a desert rat. Dirt biking, quads, rangers. Camping in the desert AT LEAST once a month growing up. Growing up around these kinds of animals makes it a LOT easier to handle them!
> But unlike other scorpion owners, I couldn't pick him up by the tail(I find it cruel since it can EASILY injure them) I just stick my hand in his cage and give him a scoot! Their very easy going animals.
> Still don't advertise anyone to hold them though. They still have stingers, they still have venom, and their unpredictable(much like any other animal.)


 
thats very surprising to hear they're even more fragile than the spiders. i dont know if id be able to just offer my hand for one to crawl onto. sliding it on a page and then transfering to the hand would be easier in my case. i do believe its surgically possible to deal with the stinger but i dont think the scorpion would appreciate it.


----------



## Kittiekins (Mar 27, 2013)

nel3 said:


> thats very surprising to hear they're even more fragile than the spiders. i dont know if id be able to just offer my hand for one to crawl onto. sliding it on a page and then transfering to the hand would be easier in my case. i do believe its surgically possible to deal with the stinger but i dont think the scorpion would appreciate it.


NEVER remove a scorpions stinger.
Yes its possible. Yes I've seen it.
BUT they use their stingers to eat!!! They aren't exactly the smartest animals when it comes to feeding time. In fact you usually end up using tweezers and hold it for them to see. My scorpion takes about a good hour to 2 hours to actually get a hold of his food. And to make things a little more fun, you have to watch them. Unattended crickets left in the cage can, will, and have been known to kill scorpions. This is because the scorpion has VERY soft delicate sides that the crickets will bite into. They look scare but their so delicate.


----------



## Vier (Feb 1, 2012)

I've got a corn snake, a ball python, and a gopher/bull snake..looove snakes! I also have a crested gecko..he is rad too : )


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

The frozen mice are the problem and I think one of my 5 goldfish, Chai Guy, would be very upset if King got one of his tankmates. Not to mention, we tried those. The fish was in his waterbowl. He swam and hid his head under it. My snake is a wuss. We tried crickets in vain. Puffed up and twitched his tail. Big wuss.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Hm, wierd! Mine wouldn't touch crickets or mice. It was a lot of fun watching them try and catch fish though, usually there'd be one or two that would outwit the snakes and I'd have to give them to them out of water where they flopped around and caught the snake's attention. It looked like the snakes blindly swam around in the dish and if they bumped into something they tried to catch it, otherwise the fish got away.


----------



## phikhanhs (Jul 25, 2011)

i used to have a pacman frog ^^ 
I name him JUMBO and I had him for couple months


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Frogs only live for a couple months?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Nah they can live for years. I love that "Bowls are for cereal!" bit in your sig btw


----------

